# Prayers for my son please...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tomorrow morning at 9:45 my youngest son, Austin is having nasal surgery to reduce the turbinates in his nose. He's 11 and has had problems with asthma and allergies since birth. He's been on and off breathing treatments since he was 4 days old. This isn't a really big deal but I'm the mommy so I'll be praying and worrying! Please keep him in your thoughts tomorrow, for a successful procedure and quick recovery. 

Austin & Scooter...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing you the best Austin! A speedy recovery and a breath of fresh air too!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I will remember Austin in prayer as well as mom.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ann:
My husband Mark and I will be praying for your son (and you) tonight. I know the Lord will keep him safe, and I pray that you are relieved of the burden of worry.

Blessings,
Patty, Mark, & Buttons


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We hope everything goes very smoothly for him tomorrow. 
I'm sure Scooter will keep him company as he recuperates!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending our prayers and get well soon wishes!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, sending out wishes for Austin for an easy procedure and a speedy revovery. Isn't Austin lucky that you found this excellent hypo-allergenic breed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope his surgery goes well and that he recovers quickly!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will say a special prayer for you and your family. I have been through my fair share of surgeries. Hugs to you and your son!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We are sending prayers and good wishes for a successful, uneventful surgery and speedy recovery for Austin. 

:grouphug:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I said a prayer for Austin and one for you too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Austin has to have surgery. Yes, mothers worry over everything our children have to go through. I will say a prayer for things to go great for Austin and for you to feel peace and sleep well tonight. Let us know how he does after surgery, please.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> Ann, sending out wishes for Austin for an easy procedure and a speedy revovery. Isn't Austin lucky that you found this excellent hypo-allergenic breed.


Yes he is or we wouldn't have a dog! His brother is too, they both have very similar health problems.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We truly appreciate the prayers and support from the wonderful peeps on this forum!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, I grew up without animals because of allergies...So I know how much Scooter is going to help Austin get through this. I will be thinking of you both tomorrow


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I will say prayers for a speedy recovery as well


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, will say a special prayer for your sweet son tonight that all goes well.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Got my prayers!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our thoughts & prayers are with you & Austin. Is this procedure a day surgery? Keep us updated :hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ann, I'll pray for your son! Will you please let me know how it goes, and if it ends up helping your son?

My sleep doc recommended similar surgery for me, but I'm squeamish about it....trying to decide what to do. Thanks!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adding prayers and HUGS.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We'll be praying for Austin...and his mom


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, you and your son have my prayers too. I hope all goes smoothly and Austin has an easy recovery!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am praying for Austin to A-OK and to have a problem free surgery! Peace to you too Mommie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Prayers headed your way......


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann - best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts Austin's way.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

best to Austin!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending prayers to you all, especially Austin for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Austin - I will send good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending prayers to guide the surgeon's hands and for a quick, uncomplicated recovery and an extra one for the time to pass quickl for mommy. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Sending up prayers that Austin's surgery will go quickly and smoothly - and that he'll have a fast recovery!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Adding my prayers to all the others -- I'm sure everything will go well.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh WOW! Ann you will have to let me know how he feels after everything is over. My two children also have allergies. My oldest 11 years old also has taken breathing treatments forever and we even did about 4 years of allergy shots until he begged me to stop making him go. His allergy specialist has said he would one day need to have surgery as well. I will for sure send up special prayers for the two of you tonight and in the morning. Please let me know how he is feeling.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Ann - I'm keeping you and Austin in my thoughts and wishing Austin a speedy recovery.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Best wishes for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You and Austin are in my thoughts and prayers. Will be praying for you in the morning.

Kathie


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sending Prayers to both Austin & you. Please let us know tomorrow how things went-and know your family is in all our thoughts and prayers tonight.

Hugs from all of us
Pat 
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Healing thoughts to Austin*

Austin, you are healthy and strong. You breathe easily and freely. You are vital and energetic. The cells in your body are full of fresh air and you exude light and joy. You are able to do whatever you wish to do. You are powerful beyond measure.

You are filled with love and you send it out to the world.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I will pray for an easy surgery and speedy recovery for your Austin!! All the best!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

All the best!

Ryan


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a special place in my heart for any "AUSTIN"...

Austin boys are the best...

prayers to your Austin...

hugs and love...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, I hope Austin has a quick recovery and feels much better than the years of suffering he's endured with allergies and asthma:hug:
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, wish Austin a safe surgery and a speedy, healthy recovery!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I just saw the time and I'm thinking about you and Austin. Sending prayers for things to go great for him!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of you and Austin today!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

.....as are we! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just popped on and wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping it's all over by now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am trusting that Austin is recovering well. He sure is a cute boy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, just checking back in for news. I hope Austin will get home and you and him will both be able to rest after a stressful time. Still saying my prayers!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way and be sure to update when you get a chance :grouphug:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Ann,The surgery is over by now and I know you feel much better so we will keep you and Austin in our thoughts as we go through the day. I do hope this helps him to breath better and reduces his issues.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just read all of the posts and I'm desperately trying not to cry! You're all so wonderful and kind.

Austin did great!!! He's resting now and was finally able to keep down some crackers and ginger ale which allowed him to have his pain meds. Much happier boy! The doc said the surgery was successful and was pleased with it. Now the hard part will be keeping him quiet and resting, sort of like after the puppies have surgery! Maybe I should put an e-collar on him? Sure kept Scooter calm. 

Tammy-both of my boys have struggled with asthma and allergies. We haven't yet tried shots but may do that this summer. The oldest, he's 17, has had ear tubes twice, sinus surgery three times and some gastrointestinal problems too. He's still on 2 nasal sprays and Zyrtec. Austin has had ear tubes when he was a baby and now this surgery to reduce the size of the turbinates in his nose. He takes Claritin, Singulair and Astelin nasal spray. I'd love to get them off the medicines and have them be symptom free for a while. I hope you son improves, it's so hard to watch your kids suffer with any illness.

Thanks again everyone! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ann, I am so glad the surgery went well and Austin is relaxing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, so happy to hear that the surgery went well and was successful! I hope Austin recovers quickly!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Austin!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Had to post this. How do they know when we need them the most???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear all went well!
Good job Scooter!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Austin and his buddy*

Nice to have a little buddy when you are recovering!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I skipped to the end to see how Austin is doing. I'm so glad things went well. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Just read all of the posts and I'm desperately trying not to cry! You're all so wonderful and kind.
> 
> Austin did great!!! He's resting now and was finally able to keep down some crackers and ginger ale which allowed him to have his pain meds. Much happier boy! The doc said the surgery was successful and was pleased with it. Now the hard part will be keeping him quiet and resting, sort of like after the puppies have surgery! Maybe I should put an e-collar on him? Sure kept Scooter calm.
> 
> ...


Ann I am so glad that he is doing well. I will tell you this when Tanner was taking his allergy shots boy he did really well. Every morning we wakes up and sneezes probably 50 times before we walk out the door for school. When on his allergy shots this did not happen. Also when he was taking his allergy shots he did not take his Zyrtec. His allergy specialist HIGHLY recommends Zyrtec for not only the allergies but for the asthma as well. He was also taking Singular. I know one day he will HAVE to get back on the shots and we will do that again. The shots are just scary and I am not good with scary when it comes to my kids. I am glad Austin is doing well and I will pray for him to keep quiet and rest well. I would hate for you to have to put a collar on him LOL!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so glad Austin is doing well!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad everything went well with Austin. That picture is precious.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and God Bless!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I love the picture. It speaks volumes. Give Austin a little kiss from me. He looks so cute . . . and vulnerable.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Ann, I just saw this thread and I'm so glad the surgery went well. It is always so scary to have a child undergo surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you through his recovery. You are right, the hardest part is probably going to be keeping a child down!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, glad to hear Austin did well, and I'm wishing him a quick recovery. He and Scooter were so cute in the picture!!
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking on Austin today... 

Mizell, why did you find the shots scary? for me the shots didn't work unless they tested the limits... when I was in my teens the allergist who gave me the shots didn't seem to care that my arm swelled up to the size of a football and stayed like that for 4 days... when I was older and tried again they would keep going down in dosage so that I had no more than a dime sized reaction...well I never worked up to the full dose and they didn't work. 

We used to call the 50 sneezes 'machine gun sneezing' and I remember it well. as an adult, the nasal spray (rhinocort) and inhaler (flovent) with a claritin or zyrtec daily (I switch from time to time) seems to really do the trick for me. good luck to all your children. At least they get to have our wonderful Havanese as pets...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cute picture - Glad he made it thru ok. it is always so scary when the kids go thru stuff like this.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, that picture is so precious! Hope Austin feels better really soon!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aw, glad he did so well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope he had a good night


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad it's over for the both of you and happy that Austin has done well. It has always made me feel better for my pets to stick by me when I'm feeling bad. I'm glad that Scooter is doing a good job!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so glad to read that Austin's recovering well and has his buddy to comfort him.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

im glad all went well.
give him a kiss for me.
michelle charley and belle.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

So glad to hear the surgery went well and Austin is home and doing good. And loved the picture-our fur kids seem to just know when we need them the most.

Hugs to all of you
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has been his constant companion, he's right next to him all day and follows him whenever he gets up from the couch. Such a sweet little dog!

He's really doing well and even ate some roast and potatoes last night so he's on the road to recovery. He'll have the packing removed from his nose next Friday so until then he's home from school. All the teachers have been great and are working with us so he can do some of his work from home and then he'll make up the rest the following week. 

We've been so blessed with the prayers offered and can't tell you how much they're appreciated! I showed Austin how many pages of good wishes were on here and he couldn't believe so many people who don't know him were wishing him well and praying for him. He's a sweet boy who wears his heart on his sleeve, he was really touched.

Thank you to everyone!!! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad things are going so well Ann. Hugs back to you, Austin, and "Scarlet Nightengale Scooter"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, of course my thoughts are with you and your son, Austin. (((hugs))) He sounds like a very sweet boy. I hope he continues to recover nicely.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm glad Austin is recovering well. That's such a cute picture of him with Scooter!


----------

